
Show HN: SMA and Per100k-normalized graphs of Covid-19 cases/deaths by country - riverdweller
https://covid-19-charts.net/
======
riverdweller
Since daily COVID-19 figures in seem to vary wildly (owing to fewer cases
counted at weekends, excessive cases counted after weekends, and ongoing
corrections/adjustments), I built a tool to graph simple moving averages (e.g.
7-day-SMA, 30-day-SMA) of COVID-19 cases and deaths. This smooths things out
and gives a clearer picture of general trends. The tool also allows you to
normalize the same data per 100k people (to allow better immediate comparison
between countries).

It uses the Johns Hopkins university data and updates automatically with the
latest daily figures. I've got it running on an iPad in the corner of the room
where it casts a warm, if somewhat miserable, glow on the room in the
evenings.

Comments and feature suggestions welcome! Two features I already plan to add
are:

\- implementing swipe left/right to flip through countries \- data for a
couple of notable countries is missing - I will of course add them (I need to
aggregate the data for those first, as John Hopkins are publishing the figures
broken down by region for those)

------
desman
for some additional inspiration/features [https://kvas-
it.github.io/coronatrack/](https://kvas-it.github.io/coronatrack/)

~~~
riverdweller
This is an interesting resource. Though the amount of data being displayed is
somewhat overwhelming (nature of the game, I suppose!).

I've instead tried to build something that a non-technical user might find
very easy to use/understand. My goal was to keep it as simple as possible (as
long as it provides value, of course).

